# Ready made, Tjet slot car table...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've seen a couple here on this forum, it's not a new idea, but...

I was looking through craigslist for slot car stuff and somehow got to looking at air hockey tables...
Dude, I was amazed at how many, and how cheap. I even found a few for free, just haul it away.
You can easily find them in the 6ft range, and would make a neat, small layout for an indoor setup,
with the TMs approval of course. Heck, if the recess is deep enough, you could plexiglass the top and 
swap out the dining room table!!! (Much like Dave's Land of HO)

Anyone already done this? Post up some pics!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Was this it here.......http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=370389
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, this is one. This is Old Blue's table...










How's it lookin now old blue?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's some of the local ads...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tag/3575324943.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tag/3571965061.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/fuo/3571655316.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/zip/3571049145.html


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Still using the same layout, no complaints. The table is solid, the surface is smooth and the edges are just high enough to keep things in place without making it hard to see or reach into. Mine has folding legs so if I attached the track I could take it down and store it. 

My only objection is that my layout is all left turns so I may change it up someday but for now I like how the track never shifts or disconnects.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*DANGER Will Robinson ! !*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I've seen a couple here on this forum. Heck, if the recess is deep enough, you could plexiglass the top and
> swap out the dining room table!!! (Much like Dave's Land of HO)


The (gulp)... dining room table???.... That'd only happen if the swap included whatever we were having for dinner that night... for my head on a stick. I can see it now... Wife comes home from work and I break the good news... Honey look what I did ! !


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

old blue said:


> Still using the same layout, no complaints. The table is solid, the surface is smooth and the edges are just high enough to keep things in place without making it hard to see or reach into. Mine has folding legs so if I attached the track I could take it down and store it.
> 
> My only objection is that my layout is all left turns so I may change it up someday but for now I like how the track never shifts or disconnects.


I bet you can leg it out pretty good in that outside lane!  :thumbsup:


----------

